
Ask HN: Need Help Brainstorming a Solution - chidog12
Need help brainstorming a solution to a little problem I&#x27;m having.<p>I have a google spreadsheet filled with rows of data that I need to copy and paste in some input fields on a website.<p>Current Manual Flow is: 
- Copy Cell A1, Paste in 1st input field on the website
- Copy Cell A2, Paste in 2nd input field on the website
- etc...
- Click save button on website
- Click New Page
- Copy Cell B1, Paste in 1st input field on the website
-etc...<p>I&#x27;m trying to think of ways to automate this process? Any tips or ideas would be a big help and save me A LOT of time!
======
verdverm
there are several projects for browser automation, any should work for you if
you can write some JS

~~~
sigmaprimus
You could try Selenium IDE, it might require running an older version of FF
and you might need to export your sheets data to CSV first.

[https://medium.com/@kcmueller/browser-task-automation-
with-f...](https://medium.com/@kcmueller/browser-task-automation-with-firefox-
and-csv-files-3a94a49c75b8)

Or you might even be able to just automate the whole process using the IDE and
the steps you laid out in your question.

